
Overview of Popular Static Site Generators - starbist
https://www.toptal.com/front-end/static-site-generators-comparison-2018
======
jmkni
Has anybody successfully exported a wordpress site to a static one? I'm
working with a company spending too much money on hosting (a site which is
painfully slow), they could host for free on Github pages with something like
Jekyll, but the Jeykll exporter fell over and died when I tried it.

I'd love to set them up with Wordpress running on a machine in their office,
so they can use the familiar UI etc to make pages/posts and make use of their
favourite plugins, and then a button to export it to something like Jekyll and
push it live.

~~~
pluto9
A quick search yields this [1], which claims to render static copies of your
WordPress pages. Might be what you're looking for.

[1] [https://wordpress.org/plugins/simply-
static/](https://wordpress.org/plugins/simply-static/)

~~~
dddw
I've used this, it's pretty great, makes a good static copy. offcourse forms
don't work. You can even export it to another folder, and if you are handy
with vhosts, you van point your site to the static version and keep a dynamic
version behind some form of lock (ip or password based).

------
dddw
also [http://www.staticgen.com](http://www.staticgen.com) and
[https://staticsitegenerators.net](https://staticsitegenerators.net) must be
noted here

